# Audi A3 MY2011 Full brightness Parking Lights



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi All, 

A scanned a new Audi A3 MY2011 model, and made some changes. 

But the owner asked me if it is possible to let the LED when functioning as Parking lights, to stay at full brightness. Can some body point me to the right byte/bit?? 

Here is the scan. 

Friday,23,July,2010,19:17:37:11185 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 
Data version: 20100630 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Chassis Type: 8P0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 4C 52 55 56 61 
62 72 77 

VIN: WAUZZZ8P6BA0xxxxx Mileage: 1410km/876miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFFB) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 AB HW: 03L 906 018 AG 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H21 6744 
Revision: 41H21--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J5FNL0S1 
Coding: 00190032042401080000 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018AB 003006 
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018AB.rod 
VCID: 6AD0C3763C17 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 1142401209230000880F02E8901C00523E0C00 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 840C0DCEBE73 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BN HW: 8P0 820 043 BN 
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0150 
Revision: 000349 Serial number: 8P0820043BN 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 79F2EC3A49B1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 G HW: 8P0 907 063 G 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 107 0615 
Revision: 00107 AF 
Coding: 46000A2FA005F2C0207241E02100095C427E2BAA216DD12AE4008F840041 
Shop #: WSC 06342 000 00000 
VCID: 3874293E323B 

Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F 
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13 

Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A 
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 024C2D 

Part No: 8P0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumuebe H04 0020 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Part No: 1K0 907 719 C 
Component: Neigungssenso 005 0003 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 8P0-919-475-7X2.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 H HW: 8P0 919 475 A 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0120 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 93341014702741 
Coding: 100205 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 438E4ED27BFD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 P HW: 8P0 959 655 P 
Component: Airbag AU1042 H07 0200 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FB007PU16 
Coding: 30314238303830303035554A304C38503053 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001 
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod 
VCID: 4FA672E2A7B5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K 
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0004042 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 468857C648CF 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 G HW: 8P0 920 932 G 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0090 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: 2245J003007957 
Coding: 0276128 
Shop #: WSC 06342 000 00000 
VCID: 3874293E323B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H33 0302 
Revision: H33 Serial number: 070610F1001598 
Coding: E9B17F0650060204002102 
Shop #: WSC 06342 000 00000 
VCID: 3162141AD141 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 932 G HW: 8P0 920 932 G 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0090 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: AUX7Z0J5FNL0S1 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3874293E323B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 G HW: 8P0 035 193 G 
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD201406 
Coding: 0225755 
Shop #: WSC 00423 211 92060 
VCID: 346C1D0E2E53 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 P HW: 8P0 959 801 P 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0135420 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 489459FE42DB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 233 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 3162141AD141 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 E HW: 8P4 035 382 E 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH07 0180 
Revision: 00006 Serial number: 92158068145612 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 36682706382F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 P HW: 8P0 959 802 P 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0101 
Coding: 0135420 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 49925CFA59D1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 8P3 907 357 B 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000013 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3C7C352E0603 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 G HW: 8P0 035 193 G 
Component: RNS-E PU EU H05 0200 
Revision: 0000011S Serial number: AUZBZ7KD201406 
Coding: 0225755 
Shop #: WSC 00423 211 92060 
VCID: 346C1D0E2E53 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H33 0302 
Serial number: 070610F1001598 
Coding: 030B085A 
Shop #: WSC 06342 000 00000 
VCID: F4EC5D0EEED3 

Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 E HW: 1K0 915 181 A 
Component: J367-BDM H07 0140 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0131288 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544 
VCID: 42804BD664E7 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F 
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0131288 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544 
VCID: 438E4ED27BFD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None 
Part No SW: 8P1 862 335 HW: 8P1 862 335 
Component: FSE_256x BT H41 0650 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005312414 
Coding: 0011491 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: F4EC5D0EEED3 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Kind Regards, 

Adjego


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Did you alter Byte 18 from 2B ( 00101011 ) yet? It looks like there are a few A3 choices but I haven't received any feedback on the A3 or that module and Byte 18 yet.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Did you alter Byte 18 from 2B ( 00101011 ) yet? It looks like there are a few A3 choices but I haven't received any feedback on the A3 or that module and Byte 18 yet.


 Yes i did, but nothing changed. I changed it to NAR setting i think. 

Kind Regards, 

Adjego


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bumping this up... I'd like this on my MY 2010!


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

bmw511 said:


> Bumping this up... I'd like this on my MY 2010!


 Bump again!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've tried all kinds of coding tweaks and can't seem to make it happen. Anyone have any progress?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just had a thought.... in some newer modules the brightness control is done through Adaptation channels once you enter the Security code for the module. Has this been explored at all? Anyone know a Security Access code for the Cent Elec-09 module on the A3?


----------



## daHIPPO (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I saw your previous post about the A5 guys successfully changing this by entering the security code, obviously their code doesnt work on our modules. 

I also emailed the ebay seller asking if the cd they sell includes the security codes, and they confirmed it does not. I have no idea where to find these codes... 

link to ebay listing fyi:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-A2-A3-A4-A...terature_ET&hash=item3f0b4e43b7#ht_1760wt_905


----------



## daHIPPO (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying the 1 day access to the audi repair site to see if the code would be in there... 

$35 for one day of access, anyone tried this? 

https://erwin.audiusa.com/erwin/showOrderFlatrate.do


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've made a *little* progress with this. I was able to get the LEDs to remain in full brightness in the Parking Light position, Byte 25 Bit 1 appears to enable Full Brightness in Parking Light position switch. Still working on finding how to modify while in the Headlight position (or while Xenons on).

Side note, was able to also enable Fog lights with LEDs active as DRLs! Byte 14 Bit 1 controls Front Fogs active as DRLs. So now I have the LED strips as well as my Fogs active in the Auto/DRL position. Looks neat!

Both those settings are undocumented by the way in VCDS, so you'll need to program manually.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Also... Byte 26 Bit 6 enables Fog Lights active when in Reverse Gear


----------



## daHIPPO (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks! I gotta try these out. Im glad you're brave/patient enough to try these out. Keep em coming!


----------



## daHIPPO (Sep 15, 2009)

Just made my rear led tails (which normally stay on in the parking lamp position) enabled with DRL:

Go to Byte 18, change Bit 0 to 1. For me this resulted in 63 as the hexadecimal.

Unfortunately I couldn't get my leds to stay full bright while in parking lamp mode. :thumbdown:


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping this thread going. Really into trying out these "undocumented in VCDS" tricks.


----------

